

Show HN: StoreDirectory. It's what it sounds like - corwinstephen
http://storedirectory.info/

======
corwinstephen
Haven't posted anything here in a while. Here goes nothing.

I recently discovered a new businesses in a mall near my house that I never
used to go to because I thought nothing was there, which immediately made me
wonder what else I was missing at the place. I googled the name of the mall,
but of course nothing came up.

It occurred to me that most shopping centers and malls (especially ones of the
strip variety) probably don't have the money to build themselves a website,
despite the benefit. Huge, well-known malls of course have their own custom
sites with built in directories, but that leaves out the little guys.

I also figured if people are listing their businesses, they could also benefit
from listing the empty space they're looking to rent out. StoreDirectory lets
them do that, and then lets people looking for space search for it by location
and square footage. Assuming people take to it, there's obviously many more
search params to be added.

Anyhow, that's my pitch. It's pretty simple, but I have an inkling that people
might find it useful. Thoughts?

